# underwater cameras



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, and Grand Turk in about 2 weeks....March 22nd is the day we leave...We're going to be doing quite a bit of scubaing, and this time, I want an under water camera....I know the date we leave is fast approaching, so I need answer's fast...I'm going through all my dive magazines, the internet, etc. looking for a good underwater camera...

So...here are the things it has to have....

-Good zoom
-Flash
-Waterproof to at LEAST 100 feet
-Smallish, not too bulky....has to fit in my purse(my camera case....I call it my purse...lol)

so far, all I"ve gone through is www.sealife-cameras.com and I'm heading over to seaandsea.com next.

Any suggestions are welcome, but like I said, I leave in a little over 2 weeks, so I need suggestions fast so that I can decide on which camera, buy it, then get it shipped to me before I leave.

Thanks...

andrew


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I forgot to add....If you can find waterproof housing for a Nikon D-40X, that will work as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

http://ikelite.com/web_two/nik_d40.html

Can buy it through this site.
http://reefphoto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1835

Ikelite makes very nice, high quality housings. However, you might not be too thrilled with the price.

You may also be able to find these clear plastic bags used for "cheap" underwater housing, but not sure if they make them to fit DSLRs. They run about $20 although aren't good for very great depths, if I recall.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

I've looked into those bags, but I wouldn't feel safe with those and one of my cameras...maybe if was just snorkeling or something, but I'll be 60+ feet below the surface.

edit: just looked at the price....I can buy a whole new friggen camera for that price....2 of them....at like 679.00 each for a new D40...holy cow...I would be better off just taking my D40X down without anything on it and hope for the best...lol


----------

